# Help Pls! Weaned and now baby has vaginal bleeding



## Laura-Ku (Apr 5, 2003)

Hi

I just weaned my twins after one yr and one of my girls has pink spotting in her diaper. Thought at first it was from her tushy but it is definetely her vagina. She just ended a course of antibiotics so I doubt it is a urinary tract infection. I am thinking it is from me not nursing but I just talked to the nurse at the Drs office and they have never heard of this. HELP!!??!
Laura


----------



## p1gg1e (Apr 3, 2004)

I found this:
http://www.intensivecaring.com/vagin...ng_in_baby.htm

http://www.ecureme.com/emyhealth/Ped...in_Infants.asp

HTH.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

She might be deydrated. Did you just wean? If so, please let them nurse again. Humans need to nurse until at least 2 years old.

-Angela


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

Hey, P1gg1e, Dr. Mike from intensivecaring.com is my girls' ped!

Sorry, Laura, I don't have any more advice


----------



## Lact-o-Mama (Jan 27, 2006)

...even though you seem sure its _not_a urinary tract infection, maybe you should have your dd tested anyways.
...for dehydration to cause a symtom like spotting it would have to be EXTREME and I'm assuming your dd is feeling well health wise...with the exception of the spotting?...one of the first signs of dehydration is less wet diapers...then irritablity.....then sunken fontanelle...listlesness, crystallized urine.....etc. I would think that spotting would occur after all that. Mind you, I'm no medical professional, maybe you should go and see you doc to get their opinion.
One other thing I can think of might be that you're dd has put something into her vagina or in a worse case scenario she was molested







ack, I know that sounds extreme but when my 4yo dd had some spotting and I took her to our doc, thats the first thing he asked me, whi she was with where she was etc. Turned out she scratched herself and caused a small cut inside her labia.

Hope you find a resolution soon, Mamma


----------



## Laura-Ku (Apr 5, 2003)

Are you ladies kidding me????

I nursed twins for a full year while working full time and being a mommy to my 3 yr old! If anything I need a round of applause , not be made to feel guilty for not going longer!

She is well hydrated and gets about 24 oz/day.

The girls 1 yr appt is tomorrow, but I was wondering if anyone had heard of spotting once they no longer get breastmilk (similar concept to when a newborn may have spotting after birth due to her mother's hormones).

Anyway...the spotting stopped.

I hate to even THINK about abuse, but I doubt it could be that as it happened on Sun. and she was with us (not daycare) since Friday. Anyway - it was a few light pink spots in 2 diapers and now it is gone. I talked with the Dr and they said not to be concerned unless it continues, she runs a fever, or acts sick, at which time they would want to see her right away instead of waiting until tomorrow.

Her Drs are very good and I trust their judgement.

I usually trust the advise and opinions that I get here, but I will be honest...this thread has left a sour taste in my mouth...


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Laura-Ku*
She just ended a course of antibiotics so I doubt it is a urinary tract infection.

This is a very misleading train of thought. Urinary tract infections have to be cultured so that they know which type of bacteria is causing the infection and which antibiotics are helpful in treating it. If you have the wrong antibiotic it is useless.

Are you sure the blood is actually coming from her vagina or just her vaginal area? Are you sure it is not coming from her urethra? Has she been exploring herself with her hands? Is it possible that she scratched herself?


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Sorry you're being given a guilt trip!









The first of the two links mentionned a hormone link. Think about it: when you get your period, you have a decrease in certain hormones, right? And those same hormones are in milk, right? This seems very plausible for an explanation, but certainly follow the other avenues if you feel you should.


----------



## Laura-Ku (Apr 5, 2003)

the hormone thing was my first thought...

I don't think she scratched herself as since we have two babies to diaper and change, unless they are gettinga bath, there is very little time for them to be able to scratch themselves. While I would like for them to be able to roam around getting fresh air, that is nearly impossible. ANYWAY - we will see what the Dr says.

The antibiotics were for double ear infections...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm sorry you feel guilty. You should be proud of nursing twins! I just believe that all humans have a birth right to nurse for at least two years.

-Angela


----------



## tash11 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pam_and_Abigail*
Sorry you're being given a guilt trip!









The first of the two links mentionned a hormone link. Think about it: when you get your period, you have a decrease in certain hormones, right? And those same hormones are in milk, right? This seems very plausible for an explanation, but certainly follow the other avenues if you feel you should.

this sounds the most plausable, especilly if your cycle returned before you weaned


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna*
I'm sorry you feel guilty. You should be proud of nursing twins! I just believe that all humans have a birth right to nurse for at least two years.

-Angela

Do you really think your post was helpful in furthering your belief, Angela? I don't.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I believe that this mama is worried about her babies and wants to do what's best for them. I think that she should consider continuing to nurse them. She wouldn't feel guilty if she didn't have part of her that knew that they needed to keep nursing.

-Angela


----------



## geek_the_girl (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Laura-Ku*
Are you ladies kidding me????

I nursed twins for a full year while working full time and being a mommy to my 3 yr old! If anything I need a round of applause , not be made to feel guilty for not going longer!


I think you are a saint mama








I dont have any advice but wanted to wish you good luck.


----------



## geek_the_girl (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna*
I believe that this mama is worried about her babies and wants to do what's best for them. I think that she should consider continuing to nurse them. She wouldn't feel guilty if she didn't have part of her that knew that they needed to keep nursing.

-Angela











How many kids do you have Angela? Do you work as well?


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Urinary Tract Infections are a subject near and dear to my heart.

You can have a UTI start because you were on antibiotics. If the bacteria selects out from the antibiotic you were on, bammo---another infection in a different area.

I would take her for a urine sample to be done: urine analysis, urine culture, and sensitivities.

Don't idolize doctors. It will only get you burned.

Human milk actually has a protective effect against urinary tract infections in both the nursling and the mother. Also, cow's milk can cause UTIs in some people. Girls are more susceptible to UTIs.

Humans need human milk for at least 2 years. If you still have milk, and she does have an infection especially, it would be best to give it to her.

Formula can cause dehydration as well as cow's milk. Especially if formula is mixed improperly. Also allergies can be related to UTIs.

Hormonal withdrawl spotting can definitely happen, but I think it's entirely more common in neonates. I would be concerned about what levels of estrogens etc she is getting in the new milks you are giving her if this is the case.

mv


----------



## obnurse (May 18, 2004)

Way to go woman on nursing twins! What an accomplishment!!

I second the possible UTI (need a culture) and possible withdrawl of hormones. Run it by your pedi and see what they say. It certainly sounds like it needs to be further investigated.


----------



## pinkmilk (Nov 27, 2005)

The hormone thing makes alot of sense...and it seems to me that your dd may have a cow milk alergy given that she got an ear infection after you stoped nursing. Her body is definately reacting. Maybe switching to a lactose free formula may be better for her.
Goodluck with it all, I hope you figure it out.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

If she just finished antibiotics, she might have a vaginal/diaper area yeast infection. Any infected skin can bleed easily if it's scratched- say, she's itchy, so she scratched herself- that can cause slight bleeding.

It's possible your DD isn't reacting well to cow's milk, and might do better on goat's milk.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebottle*
i am about to hit six months with my little boy, and i'm already pissed that there are no medals in the making..

Here ya go!


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
If she just finished antibiotics, she might have a vaginal/diaper area yeast infection. Any infected skin can bleed easily if it's scratched- say, she's itchy, so she scratched herself- that can cause slight bleeding.

It's possible your DD isn't reacting well to cow's milk, and might do better on goat's milk.

Goat's milk is a good option if you can find one high in fat...whole goat's milk. It's hard to find here.

Also, yeast infections can cause UTIs. UTI actually refers to kidney infection as well as bladder: kidney infections, contrary to a lot of common information, can be present w/ or w/o fever, w/ or w/o blood, w/ or w/o pain.

Also, is it possible she has adhesions that may have torn causing bleeding? Thought of this this morning.

IMHO, one cannot be too cautious about kidney infections/UTIs. A simple UA is non-invasive. And usually they can culture w/o a cath...though some won't.

mv


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

WRT humans needing human milk until they are two: here's how I come to this conclusion w/o citing medical studies or anthropological studies etc...which are easily googled:

Basic Western Med docs now recommend formula for the first year and whole cow's milk for the second. Why? Whole cow's milk is cheaper than formula. But why whole milk? BEcause it is higher in fat. Human brains need high fat to grow.

If we were living in a breastfeeding as normal society, replace formula and cow's milk with human milk.








One can feel proud and not guilty despite what other people say. This doesn't change the facts about what humans need. It doesn't mean they'll die (in most cases) without this. Humans are adaptable to all sorts of different situations.

mv


----------



## Apwannabe (Feb 1, 2006)

To the OP I hope your daughters feeling better.

I want to know why it is that anytime someone mentions anything that has to do with breastfeedinfg we get this guilt trip type of discussion. If someone had said to ffing mother maybe you should use that next step formula stuff till age 2 do you think that would make them feel guilty for only ffing till age 1? I just don't get this guilt thing. You nursed twins and have a three year old you bet you deserve a round of applause, most woman wouldn't even try. I don't think anyone was trying to make you feel guilty just pointing out that it is good to nurse longer. Just think how many people had to point out that breastfeeding was better than formula.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebottle*
but holy god, people. lay off. humans need human milk for 2 years.. and what exactly is this based on? i don't think you're furthering your cause by stating your beliefs as facts. i know the anthropological, ethnographical, and animal data pretty well - well enough to know that no one knows for sure the optimal age of weaning, much less how long a baby needs breastmilk to thrive (or whether - given the multitudes of babies that do very well without any breastmilk at all).

Research into lactation by Katherine Dettwyler PhD shows that human children are meant to nurse for 2-7 yrs, until their immune systems are fully functional and their permanent molars are in. You might find this article interesting.

http://www.kathydettwyler.org/detwean.html

Obviously this can be a difficult goal to reach while WAHM full time. Multiples also tend to wean earlier than singletons b/c of fighting over the boob!

Pink diaper syndrome is caused by dehydration. Babies getting ABM or straight cow's milk need plenty of water too. The excess sodium in cow's milk causes them to be slightly dehydrated.

Another cause could be eating beets.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
Here ya go!

Hey, where's the diamond?


----------



## `guest` (Nov 20, 2001)

To op, sorry if some of the posts came across as harsh. I think sometimes people get a little too over the top. Bfeeding twins for a year!!! WOW! with a three year old is aweome! Good for you, you deserve a hug and a medal. I hope the pink in the dipe is a one time thing and just one of those weird unexplainable kid events, which sometimes happen. I do think it's interesting, the hormonal explanation makes good sense.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

http://www.mothering.com/articles/ne...an-or-not.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebottle*

and "Basic Western Med" is pretty, ah, .. what? that's certainly not the recommendation here in Sweden. and while i recognize that this board tends towards the American, Sweden is definitely, wholly a part of the 'West.'

xoa


Quote:

Breastfeeding is an unequalled way of providing ideal food for the healthy growth and development of infants; it is also an integral part of the reproductive process with important implications for the health of mothers. A recent review of evidence has shown that, on a population basis, exclusive breastfeeding for 6 months is the optimal way of feeding infants. Thereafter infants should receive complementary foods with continued breastfeeding up to *2 years of age or beyond.*
http://www.who.int/child-adolescent-..._exclusive.htm

The World Health Organization recommends it.

Can this get back to helping the mom with the actual question?

I do not think it is really fair to jump in without knowing a lot more information and I don't think one should really recommend going back to bf wihtout knowing why a child was weaned.

Among the recommendations is also the stipulation that it is as long as the mother and child are both satisfied and comfortable, obviously this would cause stress and strain on the mother beyond what she felt she could handle.

Everyone has their limits and we should respect that.


----------



## Laura-Ku (Apr 5, 2003)

ALEGNA - I don't feel guilty at all...I am proud!!! Walk one day in my shoes and we will see if you are nursing after a yr.

Thank you DaryLLL! You have always been the the voice of reason!


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebottle*
which i would take issue with. i have never heard this recommendation, written or spoken, from anyone, either in the US or in Sweden, both of which are "Western"

xoa

Haven't been to the US pediatrician lately? Anyway, I think you misunderstood my post. And US and Sweden should never be compared, though granted they are both in the "West."

I can come back and explain what I meant later, but now...have to run.

What DaryLLL said was much more helpful anyway.

mv


----------



## Laura-Ku (Apr 5, 2003)

she is well hydrated (huge wet diapers) and I would think if it was a UTI the whole diaper would be pink, not just a few pea sized spots (hence the term I used...spotting).

My babies are 100% organic (milk and food) so while it may be easy to criticize me for not nursing longer, I am attempting to do what is best for my children. FYI - I weaned one side before the other! both girls got their teeth really late and for some reason the bottom teeth of one of the babies split the base of my nipple open into a gapping wound from one side clear across to the other. Every time I pumped it would split open and bleed heavily. Nursing was fine though. Since I was pumping 3 times a day at work my nipple never got a chance to heal. After 2 weeks I decided to wean that side to prevent infection. I had planned on weaning the right side slowly over a month but I started to take allergy medicine and it dried me up (even though I was drinking and pumping/nursing).

THere you have it. Now I am sure you will be all over me for taking meds while nursing (cat B by the way). However - a girl has to sleep...(yes - more than 2-3 hrs sleep a night is desireable). Like I said - walk a day in my shoes. You know - I was nursing babies 2-10 times a night!!!!!!!!

Thanks for all the advice...

The girls 1 yr appt is tomorrow and hopefully I will find out what the deal is.

Laura


----------



## saritabeth (Jun 25, 2004)

I hope you get some good answers tomorrow.

Way to go nursing your twins with such commitment...with an older toddler none the less!


----------



## dove (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Laura-Ku*
she is well hydrated (huge wet diapers) and I would think if it was a UTI the whole diaper would be pink, not just a few pea sized spots (hence the term I used...spotting).

My babies are 100% organic (milk and food) so while it may be easy to criticize me for not nursing longer, I am attempting to do what is best for my children. FYI - I weaned one side before the other! both girls got their teeth really late and for some reason the bottom teeth of one of the babies split the base of my nipple open into a gapping wound from one side clear across to the other. Every time I pumped it would split open and bleed heavily. Nursing was fine though. Since I was pumping 3 times a day at work my nipple never got a chance to heal. After 2 weeks I decided to wean that side to prevent infection. I had planned on weaning the right side slowly over a month but I started to take allergy medicine and it dried me up (even though I was drinking and pumping/nursing).

THere you have it. Now I am sure you will be all over me for taking meds while nursing (cat B by the way). However - a girl has to sleep...(yes - more than 2-3 hrs sleep a night is desireable). Like I said - walk a day in my shoes. You know - I was nursing babies 2-10 times a night!!!!!!!!

Thanks for all the advice...

The girls 1 yr appt is tomorrow and hopefully I will find out what the deal is.

Laura

I feel bad for you that this thread went so that you ended up needing to explain your position. I hope your little girl is better soon.







hang in there...


----------



## Laura-Ku (Apr 5, 2003)

ok - she had her 1 yr appt today...

The bleeding was form a tiny scratch! One of you mamas said that and I couldn't see one until the Dr pointed it out. Dr said (with a chuckle) that she was not molested. She knows my daycare center very well and assured me that I needed to put my worries aside. She also mentioned that it was possible for the baby to bleed post nursing in a similar way to a newborn having a mini period post birth (due to the change in hormone levels).

Ah - totally relieved. Had my first beer today since getting pregnant. Can I just say it was the best beer I have ever had???

Thanks mamas for all your help, support and advice (minus Alegna!). Cheers!

Laura


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm glad your dd is okay.

You know it's okay to drink a beer or two breastfeeding, right?

-Angela


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Laura-Ku*
she is well hydrated (huge wet diapers) and I would think if it was a UTI the whole diaper would be pink, not just a few pea sized spots (hence the term I used...spotting).

You are incorrect. And the only reason I'm spending any time correcting you (since I see your problem was solved) is that someone else may have this problem and have it incorrectly diagnosed.

A UTI would NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT lead to an entire diaper being pink. IN FACT, it could lead to spotting....hence my answer to you.

Tiny spots of blood can be signs of dehyration or kidney infection.

Spots.

If a baby is peeing pink or peeing blood, one should rush the baby to the emergency room, not post on a message board.

mv


----------



## nak (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm so glad for this thread! This is my first girl and spots would seriously freak me out! I remember at her two week check-up the doc saying "Has she spotted any blood?" "NO!?" "Oh, well it's kinda common for baby girls to spot a little after birth because of hormones." WTH?! Someone SO shoulda told me that two weeks ago, because I would have FLIPPED!


----------



## mahogny (Oct 16, 2003)

Count me as another one grateful for this thread. I never would have even thought that weaning could lead to spotting. I learned something today; now it's time to go to bed!

And to the OP, I have 2 different friends each with twins, and I have to tell you that I think anybody nursing twins deserves a special place in heaven. One of the friend's girls are 7 months old, and oh my goodness, their mother gets NO time to herself because at least one of the girls are _always_ nursing. Her shirt is ALWAYS up, and the "touched out" feeling is just insane, she tells me. She has two older boys as well who just don't get the mommy time that they're accustomed to, and she doesn't have the time she wants to give right now. Sometimes the girls' feedings coincide, and sometimes only one wants to nurse at a time. Which means of course, when that one's done, the other one is due to nurse, so that takes TWICE as long as what singletons take. Lemme tell you, my friends and you and all mothers of multiples are guaranteed to be among the stars in the sky!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I have spotted due to yeast infections before. if she was on antibiotics it very well could be a yeast infection.

I have never heard of a child spotting at weaning before but i suppose any weird hormonal shift could cause it. at any rate I am glad it has ended.


----------



## Laura-Ku (Apr 5, 2003)

Mamaverdi

If you had read my thread you would see that I called the Dr's office right away and they said that because it had stopped that I could wait to bring her in until her 1 yr appt the next day.

An idiot would try and get advice on a board without consulting a Dr.

Laura


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

While I have heard/read of newborn girls spotting or babies of both sexes having enlarged breast tissue post partum b/c of hormones received via the placenta, I have never heard of weaning causing spotting. I would ask the dr for a reference for this. Drs do not receive Lactation education in med school, so I have to wonder where he picked this up.

I am glad it was just a little scratch. She probably did it herself. All of my kids would handle their genitals when the diaper came off. Babies' nails are so sharp.


----------

